# Craftsman CompuCarve



## tawilson

How is such a thing possible? Apparently it's set up with a router bit going back and forth and raising itself up and down. I am assuming this is something new. I have never heard of one before for the bench.
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?vertical=TOOL&pid=00921754000&adCell=P3&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes


----------



## BLACKeR

i saw an add for that last night. it seemed to just be a simple CNC wood carver. you could program designs onto a disk and then the machine would mill away. for under 2K if it works i think thats one neat little tool. however i have never liked a craftsman powertool, so i would be a little nervous buying it. cool idea though


----------



## trimmmed

more info at the manufacturer's website

http://www.carvewright.com/index.html


----------



## woodshop

WOW... I'm interested, to say the least. After I MILL logs into lumber (had to throw that in since this is a milling forum opcorn: ) then the next step would be to get that lumber to S4S and stick it into one of these nifty machines. I've been looking at CNC routers for years, waiting for the price to come down. Currently they are in the $10k range and dropping for lower end machines. But this little thing is less than $2k?... something I might be able to justify for my little business. I have no illusions that this will do what a larger CNC router will do, but much of what I wanted a CNC router for was small little logos/signs and patterns for tops of boxes and plaques etc. This looks like it will do that. I'd be worried about how much abuse it will take though. How powerful is that little motor... and how much would a replacement motor or positioning system cost. What is the warranty... after a large part of this machine is microprocessor driven as opposed to mostly electromechanical as most shop equipment is. Well... apparently it is pretty successful since everybody seems to be sold out of them. That means others will probably join the fray eventually.

Thanks tawilson and trimmed for that info... they now have my attention at least.


----------



## pyromaniac guy

i actually saw one at sears a few weeks ago. checked it out pretty good. seems to do what woodshop thinks, excel at small patterns and the like.

they actually just advertised it on tv this morning, and the price is $1899.

i am not in a position to get one now (i could financially, but i don't have my shop finished), possibly next year. by then, the major bugs should be worked out, and the price may go down a little.

also, i haven't checked yet, but if you want to find decent consumer info, go to this site:

www.epinions.com

i like reading reviews of real users instead of commercial hype...


----------



## tawilson

I saw it in my Craftsman Club circular I received a few days ago, and they had another $100 or so off it. I can't find the circular right now.


----------



## del schisler

*compu-carve*

the way i get it Carverwright makes it for sears Their are no difference in them


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Interesting... I'd like to see this thing opperating in person. I wonder if they'll be at the next Texas Woodworking Show.


----------



## woodshop

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Interesting... I'd like to see this thing opperating in person. I wonder if they'll be at the next Texas Woodworking Show.



I'm certain they will be as they are from down there aggie. I've done a little digging last couple days since tawilson turned me on to this thing. Yes, the Craftsman model is identical to the Carvewright, they just make them for Sears. Dig around on some of the forums though, and you will find that this little jewel does have a few drawbacks. Proprietary software for one thing, which means its a bit harder to import CAD stuff for example. They say they are working to fix this though. Main reason I decided it is not for me though, after reading up on things is that it is not designed for heavy usage. If you're a hobby woodworker who just wants to pop out a few plaques or signs once in a while for family and friends, it would be perfect. If you want to make a run of 100 football team logos every week for a business, you're gonna burn the thing up. They even kinda say that in their website. Light duty "hobby" use. Interesting little CNC router, but I think I'll hold out for the Shopbot type CNC machine one day when I can afford it or justify it for my little business. They are down in the $6K range now.. $4k if you build your own table... and every year they seem to get a little cheaper. With one of those, you can crunch stuff out on a bigger scale and not worry about durability issues as much. Only $2k for a CNC router though... I like the trend, hope others jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## JohnD

*CompuCarve Discount*

I called Carve Wright on January 3rd after seeing the CompuCarve ad during a Bowl Game and doing some research here on the net and seeing that it was out of stock on Sears.com. The woman I spoke with at Carve Wright was delightful and told me that Sears has priority on many new machines being built but that Carve Wright would also have an allotment. Even though Sears has priority (which of course it should as their mass marketer) she advised that the wait list might be long. She suggested I place an order with both (no credit card required with Carve Wright) and see which comes in first. Carve Wright would not charge sales tax but would charge shipping. I did that with her and went to the local Sears store the same day (January 3rd). After much confusion with the cash register dude, an older gentleman was called who understood what I wanted. He said he had seen one in a Maryland Sears store himself and it looked awesome but had not seen it in operation. When he got involved and typed the right stuff into the cash register computer, it said they were expecting one or more on January 7th (4 days later). I said, “yeah right, they are backordered all over the country. I’d like to order one.” So I did and they wanted full payment up front of $1,899 + tax ($2,064 - high for a hobby toy - ow well, my wife suggested it for my birthday present in March). Yesterday, January 9th I clicked on www.sears.com to look at the machine ad again for some lusting looks and low and behold it is on sale this week (until January 13th) for $100 off at $1,799. Went back to the local Sears store last night. Once again dumbness at the cash register, but finally got someone to figure out that I had not ordered a $2,000 shop organizer. However, he said he would check in the back, which I thought was ridiculous. But low and behold he came out with the CompuCarve box on a hand truck. Wow! what a surprise. Got the $100 + tax ($119.49) price reduction and stuffed the box into the back seat of my 4-door Saturn SL-1 (yes the box is big but not huge). Must be my lucky week - should go buy a lottery ticket. It’s supposed to be my birthday present for March, but I’ve convinced my wife that I should check it out to make sure everything works under warrantee (*wink*). I’ll let you know if everything is in order with a later posting.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

woodshop said:


> I'm certain they will be as they are from down there aggie. I've done a little digging last couple days since tawilson turned me on to this thing. Yes, the Craftsman model is identical to the Carvewright, they just make them for Sears. Dig around on some of the forums though, and you will find that this little jewel does have a few drawbacks. Proprietary software for one thing, which means its a bit harder to import CAD stuff for example. They say they are working to fix this though. Main reason I decided it is not for me though, after reading up on things is that it is not designed for heavy usage. If you're a hobby woodworker who just wants to pop out a few plaques or signs once in a while for family and friends, it would be perfect. If you want to make a run of 100 football team logos every week for a business, you're gonna burn the thing up. They even kinda say that in their website. Light duty "hobby" use. Interesting little CNC router, but I think I'll hold out for the Shopbot type CNC machine one day when I can afford it or justify it for my little business. They are down in the $6K range now.. $4k if you build your own table... and every year they seem to get a little cheaper. With one of those, you can crunch stuff out on a bigger scale and not worry about durability issues as much. Only $2k for a CNC router though... I like the trend, hope others jump on the bandwagon.



Thanks for the info. I looked at the Shopbot myself a few years ago and if I remember correctly they were in the 8k range. I like the trend too as I'd love to have one for flattening my slabs (and many other things).


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

JohnD said:


> I called Carve Wright on January 3rd after seeing the CompuCarve ad during a Bowl Game and doing some research here on the net and seeing that it was out of stock on Sears.com. The woman I spoke with at Carve Wright was delightful and told me that Sears has priority on many new machines being built but that Carve Wright would also have an allotment. Even though Sears has priority (which of course it should as their mass marketer) she advised that the wait list might be long. She suggested I place an order with both (no credit card required with Carve Wright) and see which comes in first. Carve Wright would not charge sales tax but would charge shipping. I did that with her and went to the local Sears store the same day (January 3rd). After much confusion with the cash register dude, an older gentleman was called who understood what I wanted. He said he had seen one in a Maryland Sears store himself and it looked awesome but had not seen it in operation. When he got involved and typed the right stuff into the cash register computer, it said they were expecting one or more on January 7th (4 days later). I said, “yeah right, they are backordered all over the country. I’d like to order one.” So I did and they wanted full payment up front of $1,899 + tax ($2,064 - high for a hobby toy - ow well, my wife suggested it for my birthday present in March). Yesterday, January 9th I clicked on www.sears.com to look at the machine ad again for some lusting looks and low and behold it is on sale this week (until January 13th) for $100 off at $1,799. Went back to the local Sears store last night. Once again dumbness at the cash register, but finally got someone to figure out that I had not ordered a $2,000 shop organizer. However, he said he would check in the back, which I thought was ridiculous. But low and behold he came out with the CompuCarve box on a hand truck. Wow! what a surprise. Got the $100 + tax ($119.49) price reduction and stuffed the box into the back seat of my 4-door Saturn SL-1 (yes the box is big but not huge). Must be my lucky week - should go buy a lottery ticket. It’s supposed to be my birthday present for March, but I’ve convinced my wife that I should check it out to make sure everything works under warrantee (*wink*). I’ll let you know if everything is in order with a later posting.



Cool! We like pictures here...opcorn: 

Welcome to AS!


----------



## woodshop

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> Cool! We like pictures here...opcorn:
> 
> Welcome to AS!



Same here JohnD... welcome to the forum. Grab your digital camera when you get that thing fired up and working, as we'd really like to see what it looks like, how it performs etc.


----------



## del schisler

*compu-carve*

this machine is made by Carvewright I belive they are in texas Sears i belive are out And $100 cheeper as of right now I am going to get one as soon as Sears get's them Address for the Carvewright and link http://www.carvewright.com/

LHR Technologies, Inc. 
710 East Southmore Ave. 
Pasadena, TX 77502

Phone: 713-473-6572
Hours: 9:00 - 6:00 PM, Monday - Friday


----------



## B-Edwards

Whats the web site for CNC Machine? Never heard of it. Thanks


----------



## tawilson

B-Edwards said:


> Whats the web site for CNC Machine? Never heard of it. Thanks



It's just an abbreviation for any type of computer controlled carving or milling or cutting machine. Here's the technical description.
"The abbreviation CNC stands for Computer Numerical Control, and refers specifically to a computer "controller" that reads G-code instructions and drives the machine tool, a powered mechanical device typically used to fabricate metal components by the selective removal of metal."


----------



## B-Edwards

Thank you Sir.


----------



## woodshop

For anybody that might be interested, Sears.com now has compucarve units in stock. They go for $1900, then there would be shipping. As I said in an earlier post, I am holding out for a more robust CNC router like the shopbot that can take the rigors of somewhat higher production woodworking. They are still in the $5K range and above, but prices drop yearly.


----------



## 00juice

*Techno Da Vinci*

Hi all,
Just thought i'd chime in a bit. I have a Techno Da Vinci CNC router in my shop classroom. I think it cost about 10,000 for a router with a 3 HP portercable router and a 36"x40" bed. We've had it for about two years, and are still learning more about it regularly. We run MasterCAM software for creating toolpaths, and AutoCAD and Autodesk Inventor to create the geometry. MasterCAM has a decent learning curve to get good with. AutoCAD is really pretty simple. The router is is nice for creating repetitive pieces like symetrical back slats from porch swings and the such. Lots of uses. The techno has held up pretty well. I know of alot of schools that use it, and it seems to take the educational abuse pretty well. I will be getting another table top router from Denford in about a week. This will be a much smaller table top unit that is completely enclosed. It will only have a 16"x10" bed. I don't know exactly what it is worth, but it definately will not be the same substatial piece of equipment like the Techno.


----------



## woodshop

woodshop said:


> ... As I said in an earlier post, I am holding out for a more robust CNC router like the shopbot that can take the rigors of somewhat higher production woodworking. They are still in the $5K range and above, but prices drop yearly.



I posted the above a year and a half ago... and I finally did get a Shopbot as I had planned. For those interested, this is the smallest model they make, a BT32 alpha. On this model you actually have an area 25 x 36 that the router will work on (so why don't they call it a BT36 then?). It uses the exact same stepper motors and components as their larger full 48 x 96 table models. In the two smaller models (they also make a BT48), the table itself moves front to back, which is the X axis (25 inches long). the Y axis being the side to side movement (36 inches long), and the Z axis being the actual router up and down movement (5 inches). At any rate, I built a plywood hold down table and bolted it to that moving aluminum table. I installed T-track to be able to secure different sized jigs to hold small pieces and larger wood to the table as it's being worked on. This model has the closed loop motors that are designed to run accurately all day long all week long with a little more abuse than their standard ones. A little more expensive, but worth it in the long run as I plan to do some limited production runs with it once I ramp up my woodshop business and eventually do it full time when I retire. Don't let anybody tell you there isn't a fairly steep learning curve with these things, but if you are even halfway computer literate, you can handle it. The basic control programming is very similar to ancient BASIC language, fairly intuitive and easy to pick up. For more complex shapes and routing, it does come with good 2D and basic 3D software to be able to make part files (the actual file that tells the router where/when/how to move) to shape the part you designed. I have to say of all the toys in my shop, this one has the potential to be the most "fun". Yes I know, I coulda had a pretty nice bandmill instead, but I don't have the room for a bandmill let alone the lumber I would mill with it, where this 45 x 60 footprint I could squeeze into the shop, so the bot won out.


----------



## northcountry

as a carved sign shop wholesaler and CnC dealer,I own 3 Gerber routers4'x8' ft and an AXYZ 5'x14' those sears units will not hold up long at all.. for real use, cute as they are... not a real production machine more of a novelty. I rebuild CnC units for a living- trust me, that shop bot is a thousand times the machine and its not even in the 40k-70k league that I use and work on! the shopbot is a much better choice to get into the industry..... or buy a unit from me with the spare 40-100k you have in the mattress !!! routers are like saws.. bigger ... faster..... more expensive= GOOD!!! just my 2 cents


----------



## del schisler

*carvewright machine*

http://www.carvewright.com/ Make those machines Sears doesn't make them They just sell They have been out for a while If you buy eather one Thay are the same Just the name change


----------



## joecool85

Pretty cool, sears has them listed for $1800 now. If I had the money, I'd get one.


----------



## dancan

tawilson said:


> http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?vertical=TOOL&pid=00921754000&adCell=P3&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes



Read the reviews on the web page .


----------



## woodshop

It needs to be understood that my intention was not to knock the Compucarve/Carvewright. Like chainsaws, cameras and almost all tools both hand and machine tools, there are different levels. Some are designed to be used only in a certain way and are often priced accordingly. Only reason I didn't get a Compucarve back when I looked into them was their own literature explained the limited production ability of the machine. Since I needed something that could handle production runs on at least a weekly basis, the Compucarve wasn't for me. Not only did I need a larger routing area, but I'd probably burn one up in a month or so with all I wanted to do with it. Thus I held out for a CNC that was almost 5 times the cost of the Compucarve, but had that extra capability. The majority of woodworkers don't need that capability, and thus it might be a fine machine for the non-production shop. Comparing the Compucarve with the Shopbot is truly apples and oranges. A better analogy would be clocks and cars, they both have gears, but that's all they have in common. Different machines, different markets... they share little in common expect the basic principle upon which they operate.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

I'm jealous!

Let's see some action pics!

opcorn:


----------



## woodshop

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> I'm jealous!
> 
> Let's see some action pics!
> 
> opcorn:



HA... well I'm jealous of your chainsaw that can slice a log wider than I am tall, and of your Bobcat to move logs and slabs around, and of all the room ya got there to slice and dice logs and store them... so there  Trade ya my bot for an acre with access any day of the week! 

Action shots... well I just got done surfacing a pretty interesting cookie with it 'bout an hour ago, was 5 trees growing together, but it's off the bot now. I'm still in the process of making product specific jigs and then writing the programs for them. This time of year (no major show till Fall) I'm not doing much making, it's more upgrade and shop/tool maintenance getting ready for product runs in August/Sept. When I do start using the bot for runs, I'll post some pics in this thread if people are interested, since it will be using wood I milled... guess that would fly although this IS a milling forum.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

woodshop said:


> HA... well I'm jealous of your chainsaw that can slice a log wider than I am tall, and of your Bobcat to move logs and slabs around, and of all the room ya got there to slice and dice logs and store them... so there  Trade ya my bot for an acre with access any day of the week!
> 
> Action shots... well I just got done surfacing a pretty interesting cookie with it 'bout an hour ago, was 5 trees growing together, but it's off the bot now. I'm still in the process of making product specific jigs and then writing the programs for them. This time of year (no major show till Fall) I'm not doing much making, it's more upgrade and shop/tool maintenance getting ready for product runs in August/Sept. When I do start using the bot for runs, I'll post some pics in this thread if people are interested, since it will be using wood I milled... guess that would fly although this IS a milling forum.



LOL!


----------



## stilhusk

Well when I finally finish the band mill I'm making I will buy the electronics kit and make one of these: www.buildyourcnc.com
think I'll make the table a bit differenty though.


----------



## NJANDPA

Woodshop !! 
How's it going with the Shopbot? Have you "milled" any items that you can show us? Have you been happy with your Buddy and the software? 

Always interested in wood working tools. A CNC is a great way to modify milled wood.


----------



## woodshop

NJANDPA said:


> Woodshop !!
> How's it going with the Shopbot? Have you "milled" any items that you can show us? Have you been happy with your Buddy and the software?
> 
> Always interested in wood working tools. A CNC is a great way to modify milled wood.



Yes very happy with both the machine and the software. It comes with some pretty sophisticated software that allows you to import a picture or pattern, and it then creates the toolpath (the actual program that tells the router how to move) for the bot. It also has a basic interface language, pretty rudimentary, that allows you to create your own toolpaths from scratch for less complicated operations. That is a lot like ancient BASIC computer language with simple IF THEN GOTO type commands along with the commands to move the bot in it's three axis. Example of that would be the program I finally fine tuned this afternoon that hogs out the center of the cracker holder I make below (I sold over $3k of these in last two years).





I used to make the basic shape, then lop off both ends, hog out the center on the table saw using dado blades, then glue them back together, sand and finish. If I make a run of say 20 or so, took about 22 minutes per. With the CNC now, I make the blank, but then set it into a jig and run the program that hogs out that center using a 1/2 inch spiral upcut bit. I do it in 4 passes, and it takes about 2 minutes routing altogether start to finish. For softer wood like redcedar I could probably run it faster and probably lop off 30-45 seconds more, but I'm playing it cautiously for now. At any rate, what that means is instead of taking 22 minutes to make, I can make the thing rough board to finished product in about 12 minutes now. I'm not charging any less for it, I still get $8 for them at shows, but because I can now make 5 per hours, I'm making more profit, and they are more precisely milled with less defects than the older method. Next time I make a run I will post some pics of the jig and bot in operation doing this for those that are interested.


----------



## joecool85

woodshop said:


> Yes very happy with both the machine and the software. It comes with some pretty sophisticated software that allows you to import a picture or pattern, and it then creates the toolpath (the actual program that tells the router how to move) for the bot. It also has a basic interface language, pretty rudimentary, that allows you to create your own toolpaths from scratch for less complicated operations. That is a lot like ancient BASIC computer language with simple IF THEN GOTO type commands along with the commands to move the bot in it's three axis. Example of that would be the program I finally fine tuned this afternoon that hogs out the center of the cracker holder I make below (I sold over $3k of these in last two years).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to make the basic shape, then lop off both ends, hog out the center on the table saw using dado blades, then glue them back together, sand and finish. If I make a run of say 20 or so, took about 22 minutes per. With the CNC now, I make the blank, but then set it into a jig and run the program that hogs out that center using a 1/2 inch spiral upcut bit. I do it in 4 passes, and it takes about 2 minutes routing altogether start to finish. For softer wood like redcedar I could probably run it faster and probably lop off 30-45 seconds more, but I'm playing it cautiously for now. At any rate, what that means is instead of taking 22 minutes to make, I can make the thing rough board to finished product in about 12 minutes now. I'm not charging any less for it, I still get $8 for them at shows, but because I can now make 5 per hours, I'm making more profit, and they are more precisely milled with less defects than the older method. Next time I make a run I will post some pics of the jig and bot in operation doing this for those that are interested.



That's awesome! Is the wood stuff that you cut yourself?


----------



## NJANDPA

Thanks for the update! Glad it's working well for you. I'm ordering the 48 x 96 bot this week. Oh, very nice cracker holder..... great example of tree to finished product.


----------



## slabmaster

Here is an inexpensive one you can build yourself.


----------



## parrisw

I built one a few years ago, the software then was hard to use, there is some easier stuff now to use. I've never really got totally into it. It now sits under my workbench unused, I should really revive it. The learning curve was just too steep for me at the time, and I just have little time to learn another hobby. Anybody know of any good software, that will creat simple toolpaths for you??


----------



## NJANDPA

Here is one to look at.

http://www.machsupport.com/

Hope that helps.


----------



## woodshop

Interesting, that Mach3 at only $150 is pretty cheap for CNC software. Most of the commercial packages like the Vetric VcarvePro and Cut3D that come with the Shopbots cost the better part of a grand if you bought them separately. I agree there is a learning curve, but again, if you had any rudimentary computer language skills at all before, even simple BASIC, you won't have a problem. Even if you haven't, it's just not that complicated if you keep organized and keep good records of what you did so the next program you try and write you can build on that instead of always trying to reinvent the wheel. There are also tons of sample programs you can look at to see how somebody else tackled the particular problem you are trying to solve. 



joecool85 said:


> That's awesome! Is the wood stuff that you cut yourself?



Just about all the wood in my woodshop comes from wood I mill myself. Once in a while if I have a special need for a particular wood that I don't have enough of, I have to buy it, but at this point, I wouldn't be exaggerating if I say 95% of the wood I use in my shop I have milled myself.


----------



## joecool85

woodshop said:


> Just about all the wood in my woodshop comes from wood I mill myself. Once in a while if I have a special need for a particular wood that I don't have enough of, I have to buy it, but at this point, I wouldn't be exaggerating if I say 95% of the wood I use in my shop I have milled myself.




That's awesome. So, you mill it, but are they trees that you fell yourself or do you buy a certain type of tree then mill it yourself?


----------



## woodshop

joecool85 said:


> That's awesome. So, you mill it, but are they trees that you fell yourself or do you buy a certain type of tree then mill it yourself?



Both... but I very rarely actually "buy" a log. Get more than I have time to mill for free. I was a logger for a paper company years ago, so I know how to drop a tree and still do occasionally if I need to. Most of the logs I mill though are blow downs or something next to somebodies house that was dropped by a professional tree company. As a logger I dropped most trees with a Franklin feller-buncher machine. Mostly 12-15 inch Virginia pine where we were in southern MD. Only when I ran into trees larger than the machine could hydraulically shear off (anything over 15") then I had to get out of my machine and fell it by hand. But point is this was out in the middle of the woods where it didn't matter if I screwed up and dropped one a little off. We ran mostly Homelite 925s with 28 inch bars. A powerful professional saw back in the early 80's. With a sharp chain it would tear through a 12 inch pine log like it was balsa wood.


----------



## woodshop

*shopbot BT32 alpha in action*

Some have asked, so here is an example of one of the ways I use my bot. Here is the bot, it comes from Shopbot with a 1/2 inch thick aluminum table drilled with 1/4 x 20 holes so you can attach your own table depending on what kind of hold down setups you will be using. I opted to build this T-track table on it because I will be using a lot of product specific jigs and needed lots of options orientation-wise to be able to attach the jigs to the table. So far it has worked out great. 

Here is the bot with the cracker holder hogging-out jig attached to the table ready for a blank.






Here is a pic of that jig loaded with a blank ready to hog out. That small piece of aluminum angle iron in the bottom right corner of the jig is how I orient the router/bot to the jig when I set up for this job. I'm using a 1/2 inch solid carbide spiral upcut bit for the hogging, and I move the router close to the area of the angle, then nudge the jig till it's touching the inside of that angle. I then tell the bot that that point is zero. The program I wrote assumes that, and it then moves specific distances in the x and y axis to do the hogging. You can't see the bit in this pic because I still have the dust collector shell around the bit. I will remove that for a few pics so you can see the action better. 






I played around and tried lots of methods to actually hog it out, and through trial and error came up with a method that make the cleanest cuts in most kinds of wood without the bit burning any corners or bottom. Method I came up with first goes around and bores a hole at each corner, and then works around the inside of the blank in 5 left and right passes to clean out a layer. The area I am hogging is 7/8 inch deep, and I found that I could do the whole hog out with one 7/8 inch deep cut, but I had to slow the bot down to do that, and it tended to burn some wood like maple and cherry. So I decided to write the program to do the hog in 4 "layers"... 3 hogs each 1/4 inch deep, and then one final 1/8 inch deep final hog. At the speed I set it for this job, it takes about 2 minutes start to finish all four passes.
















Here is the finished rough product ready for the next step, sanding and 1/8 inch roundover all around, then drill the hole in the handle and finish it with walnut oil. The one on the bot is cherry, the row of holders on the table are red oak I milled in January, it was dry already.


----------



## BobL

Nice - thanks for posting - looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## NJANDPA

Great pics and description. The final product is great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carvinmark

Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Rusty

*Movie and ratings*

They had a movie showing on how it works at my local sears . If you go into sears website you can check out what customers say about it. They actually let people post negative comments too ! I like to make tool boxes and jewelry boxes, I thought this tool would be good for me .


----------



## woodshop

Rusty said:


> They had a movie showing on how it works at my local sears . If you go into sears website you can check out what customers say about it. They actually let people post negative comments too ! I like to make tool boxes and jewelry boxes, I thought this tool would be good for me .



The feedback I've heard from woodworker forums is basically a lot of common sense. That being, for many woodworkes the Compucarve is just the ticket. For others it wouldn't last a month before they burned it up. It was not designed for production work, it was designed for occasional routing/carving in relatively small sized stock by both the hobby and serious woodworker. The key is size, versatility and whether it is rugged enough for production work or not. Even the cheapest Shopbot will run you around $5K. Since that's almost three times the price of a Compucarve, I can see why Compucarve has a niche. For a non-production shop with not a lot of room and a small budget to match that small space, the Compucarve is great for occasional small signs, boxes, intricate small carvings etc. 

This is like chainsaws, cars, power tools and almost everything else. There are many price points... each looking to grab a certain part of the market. You can't compare a Compucarve to a Shopbot any more than you can compare a truck to a motercycle. They will both get you down the road but... you get the point.


----------



## wdanforth

*Nice technology*

Thanks for sharing. I'm a computer programmer by trade. Looks fun. I will have to go play with my friends metal cnc machine. He always wants me to try out those fancy machines. I tell him I'll stick to fixing his computers and network. Always left the waterjet and cnc to him. But I will try to make a couple of name plates for the pig roaster and log splitter.

Thanks again.


----------

